# Bass Clubs.



## zaggie05 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey all, new to the bass fishing and looking for a club that is accepting members for next season. I have a 16ft Bass Tracker so thats not an issue. Looking for more of a fun club that will teach me how to be a better bass fishermen.

One thing is I am in the Army (Active duty)so mandatory meetings or tourneys sometime will not fly as in Army comes first. Thanks for reading guys and hope to find a club to make some new friends and learn more about Bass fishing!

P.S. I am not looking for high payout / entry fee club tournaments just looking to have some fun and a little competition since im very competitve!


----------



## zaggie05 (Aug 19, 2012)

Completly forgot to say im in north east ohio. My main lakes are Mosquito/Milton ... wan't to try portage lakes sometime


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

A couple of clubs listed in there- mostly team events- enjoy!

nip


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

zaggie05 said:


> Completly forgot to say im in north east ohio. My main lakes are Mosquito/Milton ... wan't to try portage lakes sometime


Pm phone and I can give you some info


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mohawk and Ohio valley bass anglers are 2 good clubs in the area.

Ohiovalleybassanglers.com

And private message me, if interested, I can get you some contact info for Mohawk. I'm not a member, but they are good guys.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Im in Mohawk and would be glad to help ya with any questions. I will send ya an IM with my contact info

Thanks Mark


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

ranger487 said:


> Im in Mohawk and would be glad to help ya with any questions. I will send ya an IM with my contact info
> 
> Thanks Mark


Mark is the man to get ahold of..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

We have boater and non-boaters in our club. You may consider non-boater just for the learning aspect of bassin! 
www.portagelakesbassmasters.com


----------



## gmoney9 (Jan 20, 2012)

ALHM Summer League. $20/ team....optional $5 big bass. Smaller club. Get a hold of me through pm.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

if you want to join us Team Extreme your more than welcome here is our website and you can PM me for info

http://www.freewebs.com/teamextremebassmasters/


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anybody know any bass clubs in southeast ohio. Salt fork and seneca area ?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

http://outdoorsmanrd.com/2012 GCBA Flyer.jpg
I believe these guys ought to be right up your ally
And south east ohio lake trail runs the same area. 
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## triton pete (Sep 23, 2010)

I was just wondering if there is a club in the Lancaster area as well?


----------

